# I.D. Help -- Skip Tooth Tricycle



## KingSized HD (Feb 20, 2016)

Hi Cabers,
A friend heard I refurbish bikes and brought this trike over for help. I need help ID'ing it, from tricyclefetish pics looks closest to a Colson or maybe a Seibert(but top rail paint looks wrong there) but I don't know.

Any ideas about the brand and also the age? Also, I'd appreciate any leads on sources for the missing chain guard and front tire? Thanks much!


----------



## Kato (Jun 26, 2016)

Give me a few days to take some pics of mine and I think I can help you out. What I have looks to be pretty close to yours - it's a Colson.
The tube where the headbadge goes is really long on yours though compared to mine.
Mike


----------



## Kato (Jun 29, 2016)

Yours is different than mine - I have a 20" front tire and rears are 16"..........but I found this - looks like yours.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TRICYCLE-ANTIQUE-COLSON-/322132720378?hash=item4b009b3afa


----------

